# Another New Guy



## riverjet87 (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I've been reading for a couple years and figured I'd better join. was out on the boat yesterday and caught some nice fish and got a video of running through water the boat was touching the bottom as we floated through it heres a video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18OrolYcG0A lots of good info on here!


----------



## riverjet87 (Jul 15, 2013)

fixed a couple pics so it's easier to see


----------

